# Madden brush



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Thanks to everyone that recommended this brush. It's amazing what a difference a good brush can make. :thumbsup:


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

I've been using mine too, Rocco loves it! What color did you get?


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I just ordered one yesterday!


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

I bought the pink one and it's awesome. Bailey just sat there letting me brush her coat out.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

which color did you buy??


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*madden bush*



Miss_Annie said:


> I just ordered one yesterday!


Its going to make your grooming sessions less stressful..


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I should've bought a blue one because I'm getting a boy, but I really wanted a pink one... lol. So I reasoned That it would be Okay because I'll be the one holding the brush... so mines pink too.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Miss_Annie said:


> I should've bought a blue one because I'm getting a boy, but I really wanted a pink one... lol. So I reasoned That it would be Okay because I'll be the one holding the brush... so mines pink too.


It's ok Pink or Blue it will get the job done... :thumbsup: let us know how you like it once you get it..


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

LOL well that'll be awhile.. I wont have a malt until January. . And it can't come soon enough!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

January ? OMG how can you wait that long ?


----------



## Juanelle (Jan 1, 2010)

*Brush?*

What kind of brush did you get? We need some ideas. Coconut has a teenage attitude when it comes to brushing. I usually use a comb. Does a brush work better?


----------



## Juanelle (Jan 1, 2010)

*Brush?*

What kind of brush did you get? I usually use a comb, but would love a better idea. Coconut has a teenager attitude when it comes to brushing. Anything to make life easier would help.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

jodublin said:


> January ? OMG how can you wait that long ?


I'm honestly having *a lot* of trouble waiting! I just can't wait to get him!! 


Oh and we're talking about Madan brushes.. I think you can find them at toplinepet.com


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Juanelle said:


> What kind of brush did you get? I usually use a comb, but would love a better idea. Coconut has a teenager attitude when it comes to brushing. Anything to make life easier would help.


 
The brush I bought was a MADDEN BRUSH (pink) and yes I would think it would be better than using a comb. This is the website I ordered it from and it came pretty fast. toplinepet.com


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Maden brushes really do make a huge difference. I was skeptical until after I bought one. I loved it so much I bought a second one, and a comb.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Madden Brushes are the best. I have two and oval and an oblong.
If you are going to keep a top knot a rat tail comb makes life much easier.
For everyday maintenance I use a Chris Christenson face and paw buttercomb (better than a brush for daily maintence IMO


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't know what color to get. I emailed the lady a while ago for her suggestion and she never got back to me. I'm confused about the color difference and what one to get.

Can you use these on cats too??? My cat has long hair, and keeps getting really bad matts. I have like 3 different combs and brushes for him but keep having to cut them out. I need to order one of these brushes ASAP. I just don't know what color...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm a little embarassed to admit it, but I use one of the Maden brushes on my own (human) hair. I really like them.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I'm a little embarassed to admit it, but I use one of the Maden brushes on my own (human) hair. I really like them.



lol, i got a madan for me, too! and i have 3 for the dogs, located throughout the house (its not that big, just has a lot of stairs and i'm lazy, lol). 

i also have the chris christensen buttercombs, but purchased the madan combs with my last brush purchase and i like them as well as the cc combs. and i think they are a much less expensive alternative.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

SugarBob62 said:


> I don't know what color to get. I emailed the lady a while ago for her suggestion and she never got back to me. I'm confused about the color difference and what one to get.
> 
> Can you use these on cats too??? My cat has long hair, and keeps getting really bad matts. I have like 3 different combs and brushes for him but keep having to cut them out. I need to order one of these brushes ASAP. I just don't know what color...


There is a really good explanation of the differences between the brushes on Jenny's website:

toplinepet.com

I'd email Jennie again just in case she didn't get your first email. She is really helpful plus her prices are the best I've found. 

Her email is on her About Us page:

[email protected]


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I'm a little embarassed to admit it, but I use one of the Maden brushes on my own (human) hair. I really like them.


 
Me too. They break up my matts without breaking my hair, leaving my long silver/white tresses looking silky smooth. I haven't tried the Plush Puppy shampoo yet but I'm thinking about it ... :HistericalSmiley:

Seriously, I bought my first Madan brush, a black one, at least 6 years ago and am still using it on the dogs. I use the blue one for myself.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

MaryH said:


> Me too. They break up my matts without breaking my hair, leaving my long silver/white tresses looking silky smooth. I haven't tried the Plush Puppy shampoo yet but I'm thinking about it ... :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Seriously, I bought my first Madan brush, a black one, at least 6 years ago and am still using it on the dogs. I use the blue one for myself.


 
:smrofl::smrofl:
That is the funniest thing I read all day!
Mats in your hair, Mary! Lol! As if! 


I like my Madan brushes, 
allthough I should have bought the smaller ones, too.
Thanks SM for the recommendation!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

*maden brush*

Has anyone seen or ordered this? Very cute.

Can order here:
toplinepet.com


----------



## Juanelle (Jan 1, 2010)

Miss Annie,
Why do you have to wait until Jan.?


----------



## Juanelle (Jan 1, 2010)

Can someone tell me what color to get. Coconut still has some baby hair, and is a little longer than a puppy cut?


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Juanelle said:


> Miss Annie,
> Why do you have to wait until Jan.?


I'm moving in December, moving 3 hours away..  and transferring colleges. I've never really moved that far so it's going to be a big deal for me. I'll be stressed out and crazy! lol I just didn't want to stress my baby out when I didn't really need to. It's only 6 months, and it would be better for him. I had a feeling that I would probably have had to re potty train him and everything so I decided that it would be best to get him in January. I've already spoken to my breeder and I'm on the official waiting list!  lol so I'm pretty confident that I won't have to wait too much longer beyond January. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

pammy4501 said:


> Has anyone seen or ordered this? Very cute.
> 
> Can order here:
> toplinepet.com


 
Thank You! I read this post a few weeks ago and ordered from toplinepet.
I was thrilled with the service! :aktion033:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Canada said:


> Thank You! I read this post a few weeks ago and ordered from toplinepet.
> I was thrilled with the service! :aktion033:


Jenny is the best, isn't she?

I love her handpainted Madans!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Ladysmom said:


> Jenny is the best, isn't she?
> 
> I love her handpainted Madans!


Yes, the artwork is amazing, very detailed!
And I really liked ordering from Jenny.
We don't have much in stores here in Canada.


----------

